

“Argument list too long”: Beyond Arguments and Limitations - amelius
http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6060

======
dalke
First off, this is from 2002.

Second, the proposed solutions in #3, which use ls, are buggy. They don't work
in the face of filenames with a newline in them.

    
    
      % python -c 'open("ab\ncd", "w")'
      % ls ab* | cat
      ab
      cd

